# Dies when I disconnect the battery...



## MacLean (May 22, 2013)

So I have a 2001 Craftsman LT1000 lawn tractor with a Kohler 16 HP CV490S engine. Awesome lawn tractor. We've always had battery issues...mainly no mater which trickle charger we use in the winter we'd have a dead battery come spring. So we've been using one of those emergency jump start boxes to jump the tractor when we need to mow once a week. So the tractor starts...and when we disconnect the "battery" it dies.

So, simple, right...the alternator. Or in this case the regulator and the stator. Changed out both the regulator and the stator (and oh boy was it choked out with dirt and dust) and no joy. Same issue. Checked fuses. Wiring looks pristine.

Out of ideas. What do you folks think?

P.S. By the way I love this engine. The regulator was mounted on the fly wheel housing on the top side of the engine. The stator is just inside the flywheel - was a little bit of a PIA to get a pulley puller and remove it but this engine is so simple to work on.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

OK, you've changed out a couple parts but are you sure that when the engine is running there is power going to the battery? If so, what voltage do you see at the battery when engine is running? From what you've said about the battery I suspect it is shot. The fact the battery discharges even when there is a small charger connected, I suspect there is a current draw even when the key is off. That's not good. Do you have the ability to check for a current draw with the key off? If so, how much current do you see being drawn with key off?

Post what you find and maybe more advise can be given.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

If you post the Sears 917.xxxxxxx number, one can look at the correct schematic and have a much better idea for troubleshooting.

SOME of these have an Operator Presence Relay that disconnects the charging system if not working correctly.


----------

